# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  CTP-AKEL mutabakatı

## atoybil

Rauf DENKTAş 

*CTP-AKEL mutabakatı*  
Rum Komünist AKEL partisinin Genel Sekreteri Hristofyas aynı zamanda 1963'de terör ve katliamlarla gasbettikleri ortaklık Meclisinin Başkanıdır. Bu terörde ve katliamlarda Makarios'un yanında soluksuz faaliyet göstermiş olan ve halen de Makarios'un Eli Kanlı yardımcılarından Papadopullos'u sonuna kadar desteklemekte olan Hristofyas geçenlerde, çoktan bilinen, bazı gerçekleri yeniden kayda geçirmiştir. Bence, Hristofyas'ın bu açıklaması "Kıbrıs meselesi bunca yıldır niye halledilemedi?" sorusu ile meşgul olanlara en somut yanıtı teşkil etmektedir. İyi değerlendirsinler.
Hristofyas şimdiki CTP liderliğini "muhalefetteyken verdikleri sözü tutmamakla" itham etmektedir. Biz, "CTP liderleri Rum liderliğinin ne mal olduğunu nihayet anladı" derken Hristofyas "verilen sözlerin tutulmamasından" yakınmaktadır ve "gelsinler, yine eskiye dönelim" anlamına gelen bir davet yapmaktadır.
Hristofyas, CTP'yi döneklikle suçlarken, hatırlanacaktır, Referandumdan hemen sonra, Sayın Talat da "AKEL bizi Annan Planında Evet diyecek diye aldattı. Biz onlar da Evet diyecek diye Evet dedik" anlamına gelen bir açıklama yapmıştı. Rum tarafı bu konuda De Soto'yu, Weston'u, Lord Hannay'i ve AB'den Komiser Verheugen'i de kandırmıştı. "Rumlar EVET diyeceklerdi. Siz HAYIR diyen Denktaş'ı hallediniz, kafidir." Ve buna inananlar da Türk Hükümetini ikna etmişlerdi. Sayın Başbakan Erdoğan geçenlerde yeniden açıkladı. "Evet dediğimiz ve Kıbrıs Türklerine de Evet dedirttiğimiz takdirde Türkiye'nin AB yolu ardına kadar açılacak ve Kıbrıs'ta ambargolarla tüm izolasyonlar kalkacaktı. Biz sözümüzde durduk, fakat AB durmadı, bizi aldattı!" diyor Sn. Başbakan.
Hala, AB bu sözü verirken Rum tarafının (yani meşru hükümet adddettikleri tarafın) da Evet diyeceğine inanarak bu sözü verdiklerini anlamak istemiyoruz. Rum tarafı (yani onlara göre meşru hükümet) Evet diyeceğine göre, mesele Türklere de Evet dedirtmekti. Türkler de Evet dedikten sonra ambargolar ve izolasyon kendiliğinden kalkmış olcaktı. AB'nin bu konuda birşey yapması gerekmeyecekti. Ancak Rumlar Hayır deyince iş, Kıbrıs Türk tarafını Rum'a (yani sözde meşru hükümete) yamalamak eylemine dönüştü.
Bu aldatmacanın geçerli cevabını BM Genel Sekreteri -herkesin bildiği fakat Rus vetosu nedeniyle Güvenlik Konseyinden geçiremediği- raporunda kayda geçirmiş ve "Rum tarafının anlaşma istemediği" gerçeğini dünyaya duyurmuştu. Bu gerçek karşısında Türk tarafının cevabı KKTC tanınmadan (hiç olmazsa varlığı kabul edilmeden) görüşmeye gerek kalmadı" diyerek Rum'u ve siyasetini anlatmak için geniş bir aydınlatma kampanyasına çıkmak olmalıydı.
(Konuya yarın devam edeceğiz)

----------


## atoybil

*CTP-AKEL mutabakatı (2)*Konuya kaldığımız yerden devam ediyoruz: 
Bu yapılacağına ğBiz Evet dedik, bizi cezalandırıyorsunuz. Bu haksızlıktır. İzolasyonu, ambargoları kaldırınızğ diye yalvar yakar olmaktayız. AB yetkilileri de ğçalışıyoruz, haklısınızğ diyerek ğmeşruğ addettikleri ve ğKıbrıs hükümetiğ dedikleri Rum idaresinin kabul edebileceği ğyumuşak formüllerğ üretmeye çalışmaktadırlar. Finlandiya önerileri en son örnektir. Türk hükümeti ğolmaz öyle şeyğ diyeceğine Rum tarafının meşru hükümet olarak kabulüne dayalı bu formülü görüşmeye hazır olduğunu duyurdu. Cumhurbaşkanı Sn. Talat ğhastalığağ teşhis koyarak ğABğnin uğraşı Türkiyeğnin AB üyeliği yolunda tren kazasını önlemek içindir, bizimle ilgisi yokturğ demeye getirdi.

Halbuki Türkiye Fin önerisini kabul ederse KKTCğnin fatihası okunmaya başlayacak demektir. Ek protokol de meclisten geçirildiği takdirde Türkiye ve AB ğKıbrıs meselesinden kurtulmuşğ olacaktır ama o başka mesele. Türkiye ve biz Kıbrıs Türkleri ğbarıştan, bütünleşmeden yana olan iyi çocuklarğ olarak bol bol alkış toplayacağız. Beş on yıl sonra da Kıbrıs Yunan adası olarak Türkiyeğnin etrafında Son Yunan halkasını tamamlarken ah vah edeceğiz.
Bu duruma nasıl düştük derken ğkırk yıllık yanlış siyasetiğ veya ğDenktaşğığ suçlayanlar Hristofyasğın ğCTP bizimle vardığı antlaşmayı bozduğ suçlamasına bakmalıdırlar. Hristofyasğa göre CTP liderleri ile vardıkları anlaşmaya göre ğişgal kalkacak, Türk askeri adadan çıkacak, yerleşikler (!) gidecek, Rum göçmenler evlerine topraklarına dönecek, Türkler ve Rumlar yasalar altında eşit olacak, demokrasi uygulanacak (yani varılacak antlaşmanın adı Federasyon olsa da iki ayrı demokrasi olmayacak) Kıbrıs tamamen askersizleştirilecek (yani 1960 antlaşmaları ile kalıcı olan 650 kişilik askeri varlık da adadan çıkacakğ v.s.

Annan Planı bunların çoğunu zaten sağlamaktaydı. Hristofyas dahasını istemektedir. Bu nedenle de ğey eski dostlar, eski çizginize geliniz, görüşelim ve bu işi halledelim, devletten, iki eşit halktan bahsetmeyinizğ diyor.
CTP liderliğine düşen bir görev vardır. Bu halka CTP-AKEL mutabakatının tüm içeriğini açıklamak ve bunlardan hangilerinden gerçekten vazgeçtiklerini kayda geçirmek mecburiyetleri vardır. İcazetli Hükümet programında devlet sahibli olan Kıbrıs Türk halkının ğtoplumğ olarak federasyon yapabileceğig mesajının arkasında AKELğe hoş görünmek arzusu var mı yok mu? Bu halk bunun cevabını bilmek istemektedir.

Hristofyas konuşmuştur. ğAKEL ile CPP arasında mütabakat vardı, CTP iktidar olunca bazı konularda değiştiğ diyor. Bu halk bu mutabakatı bilmek istiyor. CTP AKELğe hamile kalmıştı. üocuk tamamen düştü mü? Yoksa hala hülle yolu ile AKEL-CTP piçinin yaşatılması yönünde gizli fırıldak mı döndürülmektedir. AKEL-CTP mutabakatının bütün ayrıntıları açıkça ortaya konmadıkça bu şüphe devam edecektir. Bizden söylemesi.

----------

